# Too Many LCD Panels



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gearing up for the expected continuation of a surge in high-definition TV sales, TV makers during the second quarter boosted liquid-crystal display panel orders by about 27% from a year earlier to about 25 million units.

As a result, TV makers ordered about 4% more LCD panels than they needed during the first half of the year, creating an oversupply of about 2 million panels. Also, there was slightly more than a 5% oversupply of LCD panels for laptop computers.

Falling panel prices are a key to projections that LCD prices will drop enough to make HDTVs affordable more people. The average price of a 32-inch LCD panel has dropped about 10% to $300 this year and is projected to fall almost another 20% to less than $250 within the next year

More @ http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/08/tv_makers_order_too_many_lcd_p.php


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

How does this compare to plasma TVs?


----------



## Wukillabeez78 (Aug 13, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> How does this compare to plasma TVs?


Plasma doesn't sale anywhere near the amount that LCD sales. This is ironic since plasma was the first flat screen technology to debut for the commercial consumer. Plasma sales are declining while LCD sales are rapidly increasing. Plasma is a dying technology (LCD's are still improving while plasma has gotten as good as it can get) and I think that eventually they'll be phased out. You don't see any plasma computer screens do you?


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

My mom and dad have an LCD and I have a plasma and ill take my plasma hands down. The picture on plasma is way more vibrant TO ME.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> My mom and dad have an LCD and I have a plasma and ill take my plasma hands down. The picture on plasma is way more vibrant TO ME.


I have good and bad on both, so many variables.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I helped lower the inventory. Sony LCD 52XBR4 is my baby. LCD all the way (for now)  

My next TV will be OLED (Organic Light Emitting Diode)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I helped lower the inventory. Sony LCD 52XBR4 is my baby. LCD all the way (for now)
> 
> My next TV will be OLED (Organic Light Emitting Diode)


The price and has to come way down and the longevity needs to REALLY improve.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like LCD over plasma. I have really tried to see the plasma advantage, many times, and I just can't see it.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> My mom and dad have an LCD and I have a plasma and ill take my plasma hands down. The picture on plasma is way more vibrant TO ME.


You can always tell which tv's are plasma and which are LCD when you walk into Best Buy or Circuit City. The LCD's are dark until you stand directly in front of them. The reason computer monitors are LCD is you rarely have a group of 5 or more people watching you work on your computer.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You apparently have not really looked a quality set as the window effect is nil on good displays. My Sony is virtually no different the looking at a CRT, no degradation from any angle.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Same with my Sony. I can look at it from the side with no degradation in picture or color. I have get to get to the point where I am almost directly to the side of the screen (probably less than 5 degrees) before I start to see the color fade slightly.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess its been quite some time since you've been to the television area of Best Buy or Circuit City then. The only thing I notice when I go by the tv's is I can tell how many light fixtures are lit up by looking at the plasmas.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

nn8l said:


> I guess its been quite some time since you've been to the television area of Best Buy or Circuit City then. The only thing I notice when I go by the tv's is I can tell how many light fixtures are lit up by looking at the plasmas.


Not to mention the heat


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Where can I get a 32 inch LCD for $300??????

I paid $399 with free shipping from Circuit City for a 720/32 inch lcd on the day after thanksgiving, which is when big electronics retailers give their absolute best, absolute lowest prices of the year. And that was one of those "limited stock, no rainchecks, minimum 10 per store" sales. I would love to pick up a second lcd tv for 300 bucks, but have *not seen anything under $499* and those are few and far between. Going rates in the sunday paper and online are in the mid five hundreds for an entry level model.

Seriously, please post a link and I will be very grateful. 

Either way thanks for the update.



Nick said:


> Gearing up for the expected continuation of a surge in high-definition TV sales, TV makers during the second quarter boosted liquid-crystal display panel orders by about 27% from a year earlier to about 25 million units.
> 
> As a result, TV makers ordered about 4% more LCD panels than they needed during the first half of the year, creating an oversupply of about 2 million panels. Also, there was slightly more than a 5% oversupply of LCD panels for laptop computers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

lee635 said:


> Where can I get a 32 inch LCD for $300??????


I parsed the article as meaning that the cost of the LCD panel component of the TV was about $300 to manufacturers -- not that 32-inch LCD sets were selling for $300 retail -- but I could be wrong.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ziggy29 said:


> I parsed the article as meaning that the cost of the LCD panel component of the TV was about $300 to manufacturers -- not that 32-inch LCD sets were selling for $300 retail -- but I could be wrong.


You are correct.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*From TVWeek*:


> LCD Panel Makers Look to Rise in the Fall
> By Danny King
> 
> Liquid-crystal display panel makers are likely to boost earnings in the fourth quarter, according to a report released this week. That's after lagging demand from China and an oversupply caused LCD panel prices to drop as much as 20% since the beginning of the year.
> ...


More @ TVWeek


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

can anyone that has a 2008 50"+ LCD comment on the background
motion blur of fast motion....what i mean is say a football game...the object
the camera is focused on..lets say a particular play is great...but fast movement
in the background like fans jumping or camera panning sometimes creates
a blurry look...at least on my inexpensive office 720p LCD...
has this been fixed with the 120hz LCD's


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I think most of the motion blur you see on any set is caused by compression and low bit rates on the transmission end, not due to a slow refresh rate on the display.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

davring said:


> I think most of the motion blur you see on any set is caused by compression and low bit rates on the transmission end, not due to a slow refresh rate on the display.


i agree with that too....but i rarely notice it on the Sony RP HDTV KDS60-A3000


----------

